# [QT4] changement de thème (resolu)

## zyprexa

bonjour,

Je ne trouve plus qtconfig !

Je n'utilise pas kde, mais je souhaiterais changer le thème... auparavent j'utilisais qtconfig mais je n'arrive plus à mettre la main dessus

vite fait j'ai ca d'installé :

```
eix -s qt |grep "\[I"

[I] dev-python/PyQt4

[I] x11-libs/qt-core

[I] x11-libs/qt-dbus

[I] x11-libs/qt-gui

[I] x11-libs/qt-opengl

[I] x11-libs/qt-script

[I] x11-libs/qt-svg

[I] x11-libs/qt-test
```

et voici les use flags avec lesquels j'ai compilé tout ça :

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2  USE="glib iconv ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -pch -qt3support" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1  USE="iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1  USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1  USE="iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtk mng raster tiff (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -pch -qt3support -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1  USE="iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1  USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch -qt3support" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4  USE="X dbus opengl svg -assistant -debug -doc -examples -kde -phonon -sql -webkit -xmlpatterns" 6,808 kB
```

Ayant une bécane assez vieille, je n'ai guère envie de compiler plein de choses inutilement pour trouver cela...

J'en profite pour demander s'il existe un programme dans le style de gtk-theme-switch mais pour qt

----------

## guilc

```
$ qfile qtconfig

x11-libs/qt-qt3support (/usr/bin/qtconfig)
```

Here it is  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Si je ne dis pas de bêtise, qt config n'existe pas pour Qt4.

Le qtconfig de guilc sert pour Qt3.

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Si je ne dis pas de bêtise, qt config n'existe pas pour Qt4.
> 
> Le qtconfig de guilc sert pour Qt3.

 

Non, il change bien le thème pour qt4.

Cela fonctionne très bien chez moi (hors environnement kde bien sûr), et je n'ai plus de traces de qt3 sur mon système depuis des mois

Le fait que le paquet s'appelle qt3-support ne veut pas dire que c'est pour qt3  :Wink:  C'est juste des API QT4 de compatibilité pour les applis pas totalement portées sur les API QT4 pures.

----------

## kernelsensei

Même les anciens faut leur rappeler de mettre le titre en conformité...

----------

## zyprexa

voila qui éclaire ma lanterne.

J'avais un gros doute concernant qt3compat déjà à cause de l'intitulé et surtout à cause d'un vieux rapport bugzilla qui évoquait l'existence d'un qt4-qtconfig.

Bon ben voila un petit résolu

oups... désolé pour le titre j'arrange ca de suite

Merci beaucoup ^^

----------

## Temet

Ah, merci guilc... j'étais persuadé que le qtconfig n'existait plus pour Qt4  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

question: vous l'avez installé via le USE "qt3compat" (ou un truc du genre) ?

----------

## guilc

Chez moi c'est une dépendance de kde4

----------

## xaviermiller

quasi-idem pour moi : un ebuild avait besoin d'activer la compatibilité qt3 (qt designer)

----------

